# Scary day



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Tango gave us a scare today! She went in for her spay and was such a little charmer. She didn't complain about being poked and prodded and everything seemed to be going well. The vet made the first incision and then got through the fatty layer. As she lifted the abdominal wall Tango's heart went into crazy arrhythmias. Thank goodness Tango was hooked up to and EKG and had a tech that caught the problem immediately. Tango progressively got worse so they quickly closed her up and worked on reversing the anesthesia and stabilizing her rhythm with lidocain. After a closely monitored recovery with lots of fluids to flush her system she didn't have any other periods of arrhythmia. We were able to bring her home....along with a referral to a cardiologist. The vet is puzzled and anxious to hear what a specialist thinks. We are just grateful for such a great team that kept our sweetheart safe! Has anyone else had an experience like this?
















Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

That's terrifying! So glad she's ok!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very frightening - thank heavens she was being monitored so closely. I hope you get some answers from the cardiologist, and it proves to be something manageable.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

SO scary - and how fantastic your surgical team reacted so timely and so well!! I'm sure a cardiologist can get to the bottom of it.

Btw, some vet offices may not have available the full panoply of anaesthetics for surgeries, and it could be you'll be referred out to a different practice in the long run. Or maybe the specialist office can do her spay.

I'm so happy your sweet girl is still with you - thanks to that alert team !!!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh Jenn, what a shock! Fingers crossed and prayers that the specialist finds no serious underlying problem. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How scary. Thank goodness your vet was attentive and responsive and are sending you to a specialist to get this checked out. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my how scary! I am glad she is doing fine. I will be curious to know if it were an adverse reaction to a certain anesthesia or if it is her heart giving her trouble.Good thought for her and you of course. Will keep her in my prayers n good thoughts.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so glad the surgical team was able to stabilize her. Absolutely terrifying and unexpected in such a young dog. Let us know what the cardiologist determines.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

How terribly frightening - thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a scary looking ECG at the bottom for sure. I hope the cardiologist can give insight and a good plan for any management that might be needed. I hope Tango is nice and stable today.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, how scary!! I'm SO glad your precious girl is okay. I don't have any experience with cardiac issues, but I hope you're able to find someone to help keep Tango healthy. Hugs!


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Tango is still with us today. She had a restless night being startled by her "cone of shame". She has an appointment with a cardiologist Tuesday afternoon. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, it takes them a couple of days to get used to the cone! I'm glad you have an appointment soon :love2:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope Tango sleeps better tonight, poor girl needs her rest. If she really doesn't adjust to the cone from the vet's office you might want to get one of those inflatable donut cones. Javelin wouldn't couldn't eat or drink with the vet's cone and while not thrilled with the donut at least ate, drank and slept well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy did very well with a onesie - might be worth trying one on Tango while you are with her to watch her. I made a snip (Y-cut, to avoid tearing) in the top for her tail, and the same underneath so she could pee, and she didn't bother her stitches at all.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a very scary event. What a great vet team to bring her around so quickly. I am sure you are happy to have her home in your care.

You might try the inflatable donut. Poppy panicked in the cone, panting and fogging it all up. With the donut she was calm and had a built in nap pillow.

I hope you get some answers from the cardiologist regarding this scary event.

Give Tango a hug and a smooch from me and Poppy.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

How scary! I'm glad that was caught during surgery. I hope the cardiologist is able to figure out what went wrong. Please keep us posted. And I second the inflatable donut. It's the only thing that Noelle could use without stress.


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm going to be picking up a donut this morning. Tango has only tried licking her incision 2 or 3 times, but I know better than to think she will leave it alone if I'm not watching. She was up at 2:30 this morning finally pooping! Sadly, now she's asking to go out every few minutes and having diarrhea about every other time she's out. I'll pick up chicken and white rice this morning as well. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww poor tango, hope she is feeling better soon. I would let the vet know.


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

I've been texting with the vet and she's wondering if it's stress or the Rimadyl (pain med). She's also wondering if we need to think about Addison's Disease. Vet is also wondering if the cardiac event could have been a result of this: Tuesday I came home at 1:30pm and Tango had had some diarrhea in the house. About 2 hours later she vomited and it was her undigested breakfast. She followed that with two episodes of explosive diarrhea. I called the clinic immediately after the vomitting since we were less than 48 hours from surgery. I ran a stool sample up and it was negative for all parasites. Tango was acting just fine through all the tummy upset. FYI- Tango had a new NON rawhide salmon based chew stick on Monday afternoon and the vomit and diarrhea had the reddish color of that "rawhide" treat. Tango had normal stools Wednesday night and Thursday morning before I dropped her off at the clinic for surgery. Still no change in behavior. 

My little love is currently sporting a big white T shirt to see if that will decrease stress. She's still asking to go out frequently but it looks like her gut may be empty since she positions herself to go and only a couple drips come out. The vet wants me to cut the pain med dose in 1/2 tonight if she's still got diarrhea and stop it all together if there are issues over night. Tango come home from surgery with a probiotic, could that be the culprit I wonder? It's really foul smelling poop. Off I go to take her out. We just came in but she's crying to go out again. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a scary time for you! I hope you get her tummy issue straightened out and the visit to the cardiologist turns out to be good news and manageable! I feel for the stress you both are going through right now........ a wish & a prayer for ya both!


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Tango is now on metronidazole for colitis. Antibiotics are amazing. We haven't seen poop in over 12 hours (I was able to sleep in my bed!) and we have seen Tango get her appetite back and most of her puppy spunk. It's windy here today and Tango was in heaven outside watching the leaves blow around and attempting to chase them. So happy to have my spunky girl back! 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

jennkpeterson said:


> Tango is now on metronidazole for colitis. Antibiotics are amazing. We haven't seen poop in over 12 hours (I was able to sleep in my bed!) and we have seen Tango get her appetite back and most of her puppy spunk. It's windy here today and Tango was in heaven outside watching the leaves blow around and attempting to chase them. So happy to have my spunky girl back!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


I’m so glad to read that she is getting back to normal with all that she went through.


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Tango's heart is perfect! We are celebrating! The cardiologist thinks she reacted negatively to the anesthesia. She is going to follow up with our family vet and suggest alternative meds for our next attempt at a spay. Next up is investigating the GI issues. We will test for Addison's Disease and possibly have an abdominal ultrasound done. Thanks everyone for all the support!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief that her young heart is perfect. I know this has been stressful for the whole family. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a wonderful update and a huge relief for you all. I hope there is no Addison's and that you get her gut straightened out without too much trouble.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge relief - even if it proves to be Addison's that is much more manageable than heart failure. I hope the news is equally good on the rest of the tests.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so glad her heart is perfect! I thought it could possibly be a reaction to the anesthesia but you just can't be too careful. Hopefully the GI issues can be solved too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! I'm sorry you went through such a terrifying thing. Poor Tango. But I'm glad it's not a heart problem. I know what that kind of scare would do to me. I'd say, forget the spay. Good heavens! So maybe another drug would be safer for her particular reactivity to the other one. I'm hoping she'll be fine and if it is Addison's, yeah...pretty manageable. Lots of good wishes coming your way.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

How very scary for you and all involved! I am so glad they pulled her through ok. I think we will all be nyerested in n hearing what Cardio says. I hope it’s nothing too serious that can be handled well with proper treatment. Glad you both are ok.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

SO thankful her heart is in good shape! All the testing is to the good. Tons of good, healthy thoughts to Miss Tango, and cheers to you!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So relieved with you. Wow. I had an addison's dog for 10 years, so if it does turn out to be addison's feel free to message me for handholding. But, hopefully it's not anything serious. Just a sensitive poodle who doesn't like that anesthetic, that's all. Gentle hugs from here.


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Honestly, when it rains it pours. Big surprise for us. Tango started her first heart cycle yesterday. My poor girl is so confused. She finally seemed well adjusted to the cone and We had to add something new. We head to our family vet tomorrow to get staples removed from the attempted spay incision and we will create a plan for addressing the GI issues.









Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor Tango, and poor you too.Hope she is good soon.


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, we surprised our family vet today by bringing in a puppy in heat. We are putting off the next attempt at a spay until summer. In May we will do a bunch of labs, including checking her cortisol to see if further testing is needed to rule out Addison's. Meanwhile, the vet wants a text every time there is an abnormal GI event so we have a nice log of what her gut is up to over the next 2 months. Otherwise, I have a sweet, apparently healthy pup. 

We have one more week of Proviable (probiotic) from the vet then I'll start adding some Optagest that I picked up at a specialty pet store. Any other advice for helping my sweet girl maintain a healthy gut?

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending you and Tango big hugs. How did she do with the staples removal?


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

She was a trooper...though now she's licking the area like crazy! Not saying goodbye to the cone anytime soon. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Tango, and poor you - she's been through so much. I hope in a day or two she can lose the cone.


----------



## jennkpeterson (Nov 24, 2018)

Back at the Vet's office today. Either Tango is reacting to the internal sutures or she popped one of those internal stitches. We found a lump on her abdomen a few days ago and it was growing. She got an ultrasound today and the vet found and then drained some icky fluid. She's back on antibiotics and probiotics. The vet wants us to start the anti-inflammatory back up...fingers crossed the 2 meds don't kick up colitis again. Hopefully the minor procedure worked. I love my girl, but dang. Between vet bills and GI issues (2 rounds of tummy troubles this past week) this Mom is beat!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am sorry for both you and Tango... what tough stuff to Go Through! I’ll be sending good thoughts your way that treatment goes well and she stays strong, as well as you. You’re such an awesome mom... you really are handling all this well..... as far as we can see. I’m sure there have been times you’ve broken down and shed a tear, or a thousand, along the way. Hope both of you do well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts to you and Tango!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry there has been so much going on for you and Tango. Hoepefully this will all be a distant memory soon.

Sending good vibes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no just when things were starting to go well. I feel so sorry for both of having to deal with all this. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to see how complicated things are continuing to be. I hope it all settles asap.


----------

